# BassPro Breakwater Surf rod - casting



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

i have a gift card for basspro, bought an OM 10' casting last summer on sale. only the spinning surf rod is listed on their website now.

but saw their Breakwater surf rod, looking at the 12' b/c i usually cast 4Nbait or 6Nbait. looks good on paper, but any experience with them? lower price than the OM.

http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Angler-Breakwater-Surf-Casting-Rod/product/2256791/

TY


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

I use the Okuma surf rods from Academy, great price for around $50 to $60 dollars and they are just the right stiffness for surf fish casting bigger weights for bull reds, drum, and sharks. Best rod for the price out there. Also, I would use that gift card to purchase other stuff.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

The old term, you get what you pay for really applies to surf rods


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

their Ocean Master surf rods have proven to be good for the money for the average angler. stopped by there after going to Chuck E Cheese with my son, looks like they still have the OM's in store. 

reason why i didn't buy the 12 footer last year is because i usually cast on the lower end of its weight rating. not sure if 4Nbait is enough to proper load it. 

the Breakwater rod looked good. might test it out since i wouldn't have to pay out of pocket with the gift card. i'll wait a few weeks before deciding.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

I bought a 12ft OM not too long ago, it broke 2nd trip reeling in a weight without much load on it. Did not heave gigantic baits or loads with that rod either trip or mishandled it. One thing I noticed in store was they are not the same rod they were 8 years ago. To me they seemed lighter and tailored more to throwing large plugs to striped bass on the east coast.


----------

